# Pitt Bull playmate?



## seabreeze (Jan 8, 2012)

*Pit Bull playmate?*

I'm an owner of a 4 month old Pit Bull puppy (abby). I had another pit bull that was stolen after just a year of him being in this family. That being said, I still have lots to learn about this breed! So, here is my question...I'm looking for a playmate for her?
I'm not sure what breed would go well with her. I have an older small dog and a cat that she gets along with. But she needs one that can keep up with her. 
1. breed?
2. Age?
3. Gender?
Thanks!!!


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I often suggest against getting another dog simply to be a playmate for a dog that you already have. 

That being said, I'd adopt an older (like two or 3, not ancient) dog from the shelter as raising two puppies can be really hard and can lead to Littermate Syndrome. I'd also suggest perhaps another pit (they're such great dogs) or some other breed that can play rough like labs, boxers, etc. It's hard to make a specific suggestion since I don't know much about your lifestyle or anything.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

It is pit bull. Not pitt bull. (pet peeve, sorry).

I wouldn't get anything just yet. You have lots of puppy issues to deal with in the next few months, and you yourself said you have a lot to learn about the breed in general. Take your time, train your dog, educate yourself. When you feel you are ready, you start looking for another dog. For now, you be her playmate--train, play games, walk, etc.


----------



## Wag_More (Jun 7, 2011)

> That being said, I'd adopt an older (like two or 3, not ancient) dog from the shelter as raising two puppies can be really hard and can lead to Littermate Syndrome. I'd also suggest perhaps another pit (they're such great dogs) or some other breed that can play rough like labs, boxers, etc.


I second this. Definitely get a full grown dog, for reasons above, as well as not having to raise 2 puppies at once. Puppies are a lot of work (as you know) and it starts to get really challenging once they hit 6 months or so (awkward teenage years, yikes). Also consider looking for someone else who has a dog that would love to play. Friends, family, or neighbors that would be interested in play-dates? Sometimes you can even find classified ads from people looking for play-date dogs. 

Good luck!


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

Yep, adult dog, but maybe not just yet, as you'll be busy enough with puppy issues. 

For what it's worth, the preferred playmates of my two "herding girls" have always been Pit Bulls. The ACD mix is 13 and doesn't play any more, but when she was younger, she ONLY wanted to play with male Pits, every other dog made her angry for some reason. My BC/Husky mix female is timid, but she also prefers Pits as playmates, they actually play very nicely with her. I don't know Pits well myself, having never owned one, but the, well-socialized, ones I do know are very nice players, playing hard enough to entertain my high very energy dogs, but with solid enough bite inhibition to avoid either angering the ACD or scaring the BC. 

I agree with the suggestion to setup play dates with various dogs, that will help you figure out what kind of dogs your Pit gets along with.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with the suggestion to wait. Socializing on play dates is better than socializing at home, b/c living with the 'playmate' defeats te 'novelty' required in socialization. 

BTW, a well-socialized Pit can play with any other dog, not just tough dogs.... However, at this stage, you pup isn't socialized, so you do want another Pit, or Lab, Rott, Boxer, etc. about the same size or older. Also, it's especially important to teach Bite Inhibition and to stop play time, momentarily, when the pups get too excited. An adult Pit can draw blood when playing (so can a Lab ... etc.) and you can reduce the chance of this happening with Bite Inhibition and monitoring over-excitement at the puppy stage.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I would wait to add another dog and then I would only add another dog if you, the owner, really want one. I have two pit bulls who loved and adored each other for 2 years. They were the best friends in the whole world. Then, they started occasionally scraping. The scraps got serious. Now, they can only play together outside under very, very close supervision with 2 handlers and collars/tab lines on each dog. Inside, they are on a crate and rotate schedule. It royally stinks. Fortunately, we can walk them together on leash with no troubles whatsoever. Leashed, they are perfect.

Both of these dogs were/are highly socialized. They aren't nasty to other dogs. Sometimes their egos bump into each other and all he## breaks loose. And none of this started until they were about 3 years old.

Some pit bulls are social and tolerant all of their lives. Some aren't. I wouldn't be in a hurry to get a pit bull a friend. They love, love, love their people and seem pretty happy having humans around.

And, for what it's worth, my male detests boxers. Too many tried to come over top of him. He is fine working around them, but no off-lead play with any boxer. They rub him wrong. Too tall, too forward, too much eye contact, and too silly. (And my second dog, now deceased, was a boxer. I love them, so I apologize for the generalizations.)


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I would advise against adding ANY additional dog until the puppy is past the puppy stage. You're going to need to invest a lot of time and effort towards training a well behaved dog. She's a high energy dog and one that, due to breed, will need to be even better than well behaved in public to prevent stupid problems later. 

Look for a puppy kindergarten class and then follow that up with a basic obedience class. Ask around for good trainers. The rescue group my foster is through has had a tough time finding quality trainers that know the bully breeds. You'll want someone that can read the body language and not be scared by the vocalizations. I've started an obedience class with my foster Pit and the trainer has a lot of experience with Pits, including training them as drug detection and service dogs. One thing she mentioned is that Pits often misunderstand Boxers playing styles and that can lead to fights. 

If and when you decide to get another dog, you will probably want to get a male. It will reduce the chances of fighting. Depends somewhat on each dog, but in general opposite sex dogs will get along better, and two females tend to be the biggest problem combination.

Remember that some previously dog-social pit bulls can become dog-aggressive or dog-reactive later, especially around 2-3 years old.

I don't suggest a dog park, too many unknown dogs and a couple bad experiences as a puppy can really lead to her having problems with other dogs. Try FB and meetup.com for puppy playdates and she could also visit daycare sometimes


----------



## LoveCWCs (Oct 21, 2011)

I heartily agree with Trainingjunkie. 

Some dogs are bred to herd. Some are bred to retrieve water fowl. Some are bred to protect property. And some were bred to kill other dogs. Unfortunately, while some pitbulls may be just fine with other dogs, too many are not. 

Here is a good link for you, since you are just learning about this breed that you own: http://www.pitbulls.org/article/8-ways-be-responsible-pit-bull-owner


----------



## seabreeze (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you for your advise! I have also been to the link and spent 2 hours reading everything. I am eager to learn about this breed. I am activly seeking a trainer to work with me and teaching my dog to be a well adjusted member of our family. I am in this for the loooong haul!


----------



## perlita (Jan 6, 2012)

My medium sized pointer mix LOVES playing with a big old pit bull puppy (9-ish months) that comes to the park. Even though she's smaller, they play really well together. And since she's fast if the playing gets too rough, she just runs away for a break


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

vnairp11 said:


> pit bulls will do great with labrabull's and boxers or daniff's !


What is this I don't even?


----------



## Wag_More (Jun 7, 2011)

> > pit bulls will do great with labrabull's and boxers or daniff's !
> 
> 
> What is this I don't even?


More designer dogs, it would seem. Never heard of Labrabulls or Daniffs, but then people make up dog breeds every day.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

My other dog is a Pit Bull and we didn't consider a second dog until he was three years old and well socialized. Pibbles are amazing pets but they can be dog reactive/agressive. At four months old you don't know how your puppy will mature.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Sasha1/2 said:


> My other dog is a Pit Bull and we didn't consider a second dog until he was three years old and well socialized. Pibbles are amazing pets but they can be dog reactive/agressive. At four months old you don't know how your puppy will mature.


Any dog can end up being aggressive/reactive. My two year old husky mix is reactive to other dogs. So, regardless of the breed, I think waiting to add another dog is the OPs best bet.


----------

